# DO they ever return your phone calls from the recruiting center?



## Sigop2004 (19 Feb 2005)

I am currently doing a component transfer and my unit said that the recruiting center now has my file,I called the 1-800 number and got voice mail,left a message stating I would like to know the status of my file and have recieved no response.I guess I will have to go down to victoria and ask them in person. I also called the local number for Victoria and got the same thing. Is going to the recruiting center in person my best bet or should I keep calling ?Also has anyone ever received a response after leaving a voice mail message at a recruiting center?


----------



## kincanucks (19 Feb 2005)

Sigop2004 said:
			
		

> I am currently doing a component transfer and my unit said that the recruiting center now has my file,I called the 1-800 number and got voice mail,left a message stating I would like to know the status of my file and have recieved no response.I guess I will have to go down to victoria and ask them in person. I also called the local number for Victoria and got the same thing. Is going to the recruiting center in person my best bet or should I keep calling ?Also has anyone ever received a response after leaving a voice mail message at a recruiting center?



Removed my response in fear of being banned from this site for life.


----------



## David Price (19 Feb 2005)

At the Toronto CFRC, the staff have ALWAYS called me back.   ALWAYS.     I feel pretty safe in the assumption that the staff in Victoria operate in the same manner.   If you've only called once, you should call again.


----------



## BDTyre (19 Feb 2005)

I've always been called back.  If I call later in the day, I may not be called back the same day, but I'm always called back.


----------



## vangemeren (19 Feb 2005)

For me they've always contacted me. I haven't need to phone them yet.


----------



## Love793 (20 Feb 2005)

The 1 800 number is probably not your best bet to call.  Try calling the CFRC direct, or have your unit recruiter do it.  I'm sure they'll have the number.


----------



## Canuck_25 (20 Feb 2005)

Sigop2004 said:
			
		

> I am currently doing a component transfer and my unit said that the recruiting center now has my file,I called the 1-800 number and got voice mail,left a message stating I would like to know the status of my file and have recieved no response.I guess I will have to go down to victoria and ask them in person. I also called the local number for Victoria and got the same thing. Is going to the recruiting center in person my best bet or should I keep calling ?Also has anyone ever received a response after leaving a voice mail message at a recruiting center?



 I feel your pain man. My friends and I can never reach them. We leave messages that are never returned. When i sent in my application to join a reserve unit, they didnt know how to process it. I swear to god, if they want to increase the ranks by 5000, they need to improve the recruiting process.


----------



## pi-r-squared (20 Feb 2005)

When I phone Victoria in the morning, they pick up but if you phone in the evening (before 1630), they don't answer.


----------



## Sigop2004 (20 Feb 2005)

pi-r-squared said:
			
		

> When I phone Victoria in the morning, they pick up but if you phone in the evening (before 1630), they don't answer.



ok I will try that AGAIN monday morning , I have called both in the morning and in the early afternoon.


----------



## DJ (21 Feb 2005)

KEEP CALLING

My application took close to 2 years, I swear that it fell through every crack and hit every wall.  I had to call to make an appointment after my CFAT and didn't get a call back from CFRC for weeks, even though I called the number that they gave me religiously.  I finally had enough and left a very assertive message.  Bingo!  I had a message on the machine the next morning.  By all accounts, don't be hostile but don't let whoever is receiving your message, (who is no doubt overburdened), think that you can be shuffled to the back-burner.  You have to assert in your message why you deserve attention instead of the other priorities that the processors may have.


----------



## johnny_boy (21 Feb 2005)

In Halifax I never received a phone call back. I just had to keep calling until I actually got someone.


----------



## Love793 (21 Feb 2005)

Has anyone ever tried, just walking into the local CFRC? ;D


----------



## johnny_boy (21 Feb 2005)

I think this is refering to when you have an application submitted and have a question or want to inquire on its status... so I'm assuming he has already walked into the office.


----------



## Shaynelle (22 Feb 2005)

Keep in mind, as a few others have mentioned, CFRC can get extremely busy at times.  You may have to keep calling, which is good in the fact that it shows you are genuinely interested, and don't give up after only phoning once or twice.

Good luck!

Shaynelle


----------



## ps387 (22 Feb 2005)

I've never had a problem getting through to my file manager. That may be one issue. Are you leaving a v-mail in the general mail box or going directly to the person handling your file? 

When I turned in my application, I was given a card with my file manager's name and extension and I have only dealt with him thus far. See if you can find out who that person is and go straight to them/their line.

I posted this elsewhere, but I believe that in order to get attention paid to your file, sometimes you need to be one part squeaky wheel and one part interested candidate; persistant yet polite. I'm sure these people aren't sitting around drinking coffee, gossiping about how they are driving hopeful candidates completely mental by not returning phone calls.



			
				Love793 said:
			
		

> The 1 800 number is probably not your best bet to call.  Try calling the CFRC direct, or have your unit recruiter do it.  I'm sure they'll have the number.



As for the 1-800 number, I believe it just redirects you to the nearest CFRC, not a central office in Ottawa somewhere.


----------



## Love793 (22 Feb 2005)

Theoretically it does.  However in some instances is redirects you to a different CFRC (remote locations are good example).  Walpole Island is good example, even though London is much closer the 1 800# redirects you to CFRC Det Windsor.


----------



## ps387 (22 Feb 2005)

Love793 said:
			
		

> Theoretically it does.   However in some instances is redirects you to a different CFRC (remote locations are good example).   Walpole Island is good example, even though London is much closer the 1 800# redirects you to CFRC Det Windsor.



Good to know. 

Thanks Love


----------



## Love793 (22 Feb 2005)

No probs ;D


----------



## Canuck_25 (22 Feb 2005)

ps said:
			
		

> I've never had a problem getting through to my file manager. That may be one issue. Are you leaving a v-mail in the general mail box or going directly to the person handling your file?
> 
> When I turned in my application, I was given a card with my file manager's name and extension and I have only dealt with him thus far. See if you can find out who that person is and go straight to them/their line.
> 
> ...



 You absolutly need to be persistant with the recruiters. Im not sure if they are under staffed or inefficient, but it seems a lot of people have complaints about the recruiting process.


----------



## Sigop2004 (22 Feb 2005)

johnny_boy said:
			
		

> I think this is refering to when you have an application submitted and have a question or want to inquire on its status... so I'm assuming he has already walked into the office.



Exactly correct. Anyway they called back and I am to be processed after the 27th when I am done my leave and back on shift in Victoria. Thanks for all the suggestions. I will now just not let them forget who i am (politely of course). ;D


----------



## pi-r-squared (24 Mar 2005)

Love793 said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever tried, just walking into the local CFRC? ;D



Bear in mind that the CFRC's are in cities, and not all citizens live in cities that contain a CFRC.


----------



## Love793 (25 Mar 2005)

Canuck_25 said:
			
		

> You absolutly need to be persistant with the recruiters. Im not sure if they are under staffed or inefficient, but it seems a lot of people have complaints about the recruiting process.



In most cases they are definately under staffed.


----------



## Paish (26 Mar 2005)

pi-r-squared said:
			
		

> Bear in mind that the CFRC's are in cities, and not all citizens live in cities that contain a CFRC.



Yeah i dont think i could walk 500 km straight!


----------



## Loadmaster (26 Mar 2005)

It depends on the recruiting center and the person in there that you are talking to.


----------

